# Taming that wild hair!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMGoodness, okay, so my kids have a young Boer Buck and a young Boer Doe that have the soft/fuzzy/fine bay coat, you know the kind that kind of has a mind of it's own and parts here and there, and is super hard to do anything with?

Well... I've not quite had to deal with this extreme of goofy hair lol.

Tried to wash and clip them up a bit, but I am no pro at clipping these kind of coats especially.

Doe first, she just turned 3mo. Her hair is so soft, but has always been wavy/curly, and I followed one of the clipping charts, but feel it was more of a chop job lol





































This was in April, just to give an idea of how her coat was before I attempted to clip a bit









The buck we've only had for a week and a half. His hair was very long, and is also like the doe above, everything you do to it is noticeable. I clipped him because it was extremely hot, and he was miserable. First show is in a month.























































So how in the world do you tame that wild hair? I know I shouldn't stress about it, and just do our best. But I don't want to make them look so bad like in these pics lol.

BTW, I'm having the kids to start brushing these guys every day now, hopefully that will help. We've just been so busy, just getting time to start doing everything <my kids are showing 11 goats between the 3 of them, lots of work!>


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my, I think they look GREAT! You did a fabulous job with the clipping!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good to me!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, now I don't feel so bad lol! They are nice babies, the doe is a 94% my kids first purebred from our favorite female family <started out with a non registered commercial doe!>, she's a big girl, just turned 3mo but is as big as the coming 4mo does. She's a 'tomboy' like her mama lol!

The buck needs weight on him, he's starting to eat really well, and settling in. The only thing I don't like about him is his back has a bit of an arch, but I think he's in a really awkward growth stage right now. He's a sweetie.

I wish they were all as easy to clean up as this red doe was! OMGoodness, I love this girl!


----------

